# 2-way clip idea



## Coop (Nov 1, 2006)

I regularly see the bezel up/bezel down carry questions pop up here on CPF. Both have their own advantages, but you will always have to choose between them, because IF there is a way to adjust this, it usually requires you to unscrew the clip and screw it back on in the other position. 

A while ago, I had this stupid idea for a 2-way clip, giving you both carry options at the same time. I finally had some time to make a rough sketch of what I have in mind:







I was thinking about making a decent lanyard hole in it too  The mounting holes would be compatible with popular pocket knife brands, and for flashlight mounting I was thinking about various small adapters. That way it can be made to fit most lights, while the clip itself wouldn't need any re-designing for use with different devices.

Has this been done before? Would there be a market for something like this? And most important of all, what do my fellow CPFers think of this?


----------



## FirstDsent (Nov 1, 2006)

Your modular design incorporating a standard screw flange and multiple adapters is a superb idea. Your challenge is to make the joint between the clip and the adapter without it being bulky. 

I love it,
Bernie


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 1, 2006)

Great idea! :twothumbsIf it fits on an HDS EDC, I’ll take one.


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 1, 2006)

I was making Titanium clips that were Bezel up/down a while back. You can still see some in the thread in the HDS section. They were made just for the HDS. Unfortunately I had a very hard time bending the Titanium - especially on the return part for the opposite way up carry. The Ti often broke. I still have one on my own HDS and it works great. It's somewhat similar to your design but where it bends back is a lot larger radius bend. I'm not sure what kind of metal you have in mind but it may be difficult to get as tight of a bend as you show in your picture. I tried Stainless steel first and it worked okay but wasn't as strong as I would have liked. If I had used a slightly thicker SS it would have been fine but I wanted to try Ti so I could anodize it to some nice colors. I only sold a couple before I got involved in building on to my house so I could move and build a new house - all of which takes a great amount of time. As it was doing my clips by hand took way too much time - until I am done with my other project and can find a better way to bend these they are on hold. From what I see of your design it looks good but if I can offer a suggestion I would not bend the very tip down too far or it will be difficult to slip it that way over your pants/shirt or whatever. You can see my original thread here:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96783


----------



## highorder (Nov 1, 2006)

a great drawing, and a great idea!  I don't often work with spring stock, but with your permission, I am going to make a half dozen of these. at least one will have the standard Benchmade/Spyderco bolt pattern. other light mount suggestions? lights I should consider designing for?


----------



## Coop (Nov 2, 2006)

FirstDsent said:


> Your modular design incorporating a standard screw flange and multiple adapters is a superb idea. Your challenge is to make the joint between the clip and the adapter without it being bulky.



That has been one of my worries so far, but I've found a few things that only have .5mm material thickness and have threads tapped into them. Not optimal for extreme loads, but for pocketclip use it seems sufficient. I've been thinking about pressure fitting too.



Art Vandelay said:


> Great idea! If it fits on an HDS EDC, I’ll take one.



That was one of the lights I had in mind, I don't have a HDS EDC, but I really want one 


matrixshaman: Thanks for the VERY useful tips!




highorder said:


> a great drawing, and a great idea! I don't often work with spring stock, but with your permission, I am going to make a half dozen of these. at least one will have the standard Benchmade/Spyderco bolt pattern. other light mount suggestions? lights I should consider designing for?



Permission granted... as long as credit is given where due and you send me 1 of the finished products 
I've been thinking about HDS EDC, Surefire e-series and a round 'clamp' mount (like the infinity ultrs) to put in on a Fenix L1P or similar AA light.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Nov 2, 2006)

*I would like one please, sign me up.*


----------



## teststrips (Nov 2, 2006)

if you can find a way to attach it to a jetbeam or a fenix i'll take one too. Even if this requires sending my light out for modification (drilling/tapping) I'd be interested.


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 2, 2006)

nice.... this will do nicely on a l1p sized light.

a clip on hat light or a pocket clip one. 

and we could maybe etch some pictures on it!! meh hehehe.


----------



## LifeNRA (Nov 2, 2006)

Art Vandelay said:


> Great idea! :twothumbsIf it fits on an HDS EDC, I’ll take one.


I agree.


----------



## highorder (Nov 2, 2006)

my thinking cap has beed donned...

where is my big yellow book?...


----------



## Coop (Nov 2, 2006)

Mount for HDS EDC:






Just a rough sketch, the elevated portion in the middle is exagerated a lot, it would be less elevated, just enough to slide the flange of the clip under when the mountingplate is attached to the light.

Mount for Fenix & other +/- 20mm diameter lights without mounting holes:






Sizes on this one are a bit more accurate. This one just clamps on the light like the clips you often find on items (minimag upgrade kit, Infinity ultra, Fisher spacepen upgrade)

more sketches coming up...


----------



## highorder (Nov 2, 2006)

what program do you draw in? can you send me prints?

thanks!


----------



## Coop (Nov 2, 2006)

I sent you an email


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 7, 2006)

Are these being made? I still want one. Thanks.


----------



## highorder (Nov 7, 2006)

this clip is in process, as well as a dozen (almost) other things...

I will let you folks know, but it is not at the top of the priority list.

I am waiting for spring stock at the moment...


----------



## Loomy (Nov 7, 2006)

If those are rough sketches, I am very very ugly :O


----------



## Coop (Nov 8, 2006)

Loomy said:


> If those are rough sketches, I am very very ugly :O



They are Sketches, because I didn't pay too much attention to size. The drawing was made to look good, but if you'd feed the dimensions into an automated productionprocess, you'd get some pretty small clips. 

















Made some improvements to the design and the drawing. I hope Highorder finds time to make a few of these... I'd love to see one of my designs in the real world, instead of as a few bits and bytes...


Highorder: if you can give me the thickness of the material you're planning to use, I can make a scaled version of the drawings, including dimensions and stuff like that.


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 9, 2006)

Spring stock? I tried that - almost impossible to drill, cut and so on. It's better SS or regular steel until you have it shaped, drilled and cut - then it can be treated to make it spring stock I believe. Maybe you've got better equipment for working on such though but I couldn't do anything with it.


----------



## highorder (Nov 9, 2006)

though I do most of my work in the fabrication and machining labs.

I will try all the steels I have handy, but I have had luck with 1075 spring steel in the past. I will let you guys know when I tool up for this one.


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 10, 2006)

Very cool! - that should make it do-able. The school district I used to work for (just K-12) had some really nice computer controlled CNC mills ( I think that is the correct word ) that I was upgrading software on. Wish I still had access to all that equipment.


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 16, 2006)

This link was posted on the "Brightest 1cell incan" thread:
http://www.backyardstyle.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-15919
It looks like what you're thinking of, Maycooper.


----------



## Coop (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, at least that confirms that someone thought the idea is good enough for production...

my design looks better tho :laughing:


----------

